

Anonymous, LulzSec Dump Data from 70 Sheriffs' Offices - Garbage
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/Anonymous-LulzSec-Dump-Data-from-70-Sheriffs-Offices-547474/

======
mwill
Apparently reddit moderators remove links to lulzsec torrents or news articles
that directly link the torrents, as it violates the rule about posting
personal information.

I realise this article doesn't do that, but do similar rules apply to hn? I
recall seeing direct links to lulzsec dumps on the front page of hn. Is the
reddit moderating team enforcing this rule simply as a choice or is it a legal
decision? More directly: if for example the New York times posted an article
with a link to the torrent front and center, are they breaking the law? And it
so would they likely be pursued for the violation?

~~~
AdamTReineke
I believe Reddit started doing it voluntarily because of the harassment that
was occurring whenever personal information was posted. I do not believe it
triggered by any legal action.

[blog post] <http://blog.reddit.com/2011/05/reddit-we-need-to-talk.html>

------
projectileboy
Recently a sheriff's deputy pulled me and my family out of a car that we sent
off the road at 75 mph. I admire Anonymous, but I believe the world is not
always as binary as they perceive it to be.

~~~
sophacles
What point are you making here? Is it that since one guy did his job, the rest
cannot be looked at hard for corruption? Is it that since your family is now
safe from a wreck, that the savers don't need public accountability ever
again?

~~~
projectileboy
Well... no... My point was that police officers are just another slice of
humanity - mostly good, some bad.

------
click170
Obviously they will be pissed, but I'm curious what the reaction is from the
officers and sherrifs in the limelight...

------
nvictor
does it occur to these people that we might become used to them leaking stuff
and not care anymore? i, for one, don't care and don't know what they are
fighting for anymore...

------
randomanonymous
Nice, let's screw rural sheriffs.. The only ones fighting this massive influx
of gangs in the rural areas. But then again, 99% of anonymous aren't in rural
America so they have absolutely no idea how it actually is out here.

~~~
trafficlight
I live in Montana and even our biggest cities are small compared to the rest
of the country. I'm not aware of any 'massive influx' of gangs here.

~~~
mahmud
If you're a rural cop in need of funding, any brown guy will look like a
Mexican cartel hit-man. You can see the same sentiment elsewhere; here in
Australia there are horror stories of Sydney/Melbourne/OtherDenOfEvil gangs
moving to the country side, going under-ground for decades as
farmers/miners/GoodGuys(TM) and suddenly springing to action to kill innocent
people & prize whining cattle.

They did a TV segment of a Bangladeshi dentist who evaded taxes. Yeah, a
fucking tax evasion case made into a 60-minute segment of hard-hitting
journalism. GTFO!

~~~
meric
You might be interested in _Frontline_.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontline_(Australian_TV_series...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontline_\(Australian_TV_series\))

